# Bitey face! Tucker and Bella having fun in the sun (and dirt)



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the beginning when Tucker gets still and they look at each other and then they both just know it's on. lol So cute.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love it!!! They look like they are having the time of their lives.  Makes me want another one:curtain:


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Kathleen for sharing. 
Makes me feel so much better seeing Bella & Tucker having fun playing
bitey face.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Was that Bella on top??? lol!!!! I love seeing them wrestle! Bear kept looking behind the monitor like "Where'd they go?"


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Was that Bella on top??? lol!!!! I love seeing them wrestle! Bear kept looking behind the monitor like "Where'd they go?"


Yes--Bella and tucker belong to the "equal opportunity humping club"--sometimes I intervene and sometimes I just let it slide.... But Bella holds her own with Tucker, considering she's so slender compared to him. They really have a great time together.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Makes me itch for another, but DH squelchs that right in the bud! I start browsing Petfinder.com and DH looks at me and says, "Are you being serious right now? No! Absolutely not! I got you one, that's enough!"

Secretly, in my mind, I scream "Never! It's never enough!" 

-Soon to be Crazy dog lady


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That looked like so much fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Makes me itch for another, but DH squelchs that right in the bud! I start browsing Petfinder.com and DH looks at me and says, "Are you being serious right now? No! Absolutely not! I got you one, that's enough!"
> 
> Secretly, in my mind, I scream "Never! It's never enough!"
> 
> -Soon to be Crazy dog lady


After you get Bear back in playing shape, think about it again. It's not really double the trouble--they entertain each other quite a bit and in ways that a human can't. In fact for the first couple weeks after Bella joined us, I missed Tucker quite a bit! They've gotten more used to each other now, so I get his and her attention and affection in sufficient supply now.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Your video was lots of fun to watch. Roxy and Elliot play that way too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OutWest said:


> After you get Bear back in playing shape, think about it again. It's not really double the trouble--they entertain each other quite a bit and in ways that a human can't. In fact for the first couple weeks after Bella joined us, I missed Tucker quite a bit! They've gotten more used to each other now, so I get his and her attention and affection in sufficient supply now.


I will definitely look into it. DH is adamant with the cats aging, that we put off more animals until they pass, that way we make sure we have the $$$$$ to take care of them should anything pricy crop up. I told him, "you jinxed us! Now they will never die!" I was joking cause that would be awesome! As long as they stay the way they are now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Fun fun fun! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zuca's mom said:


> I like the beginning when Tucker gets still and they look at each other and then they both just know it's on. lol So cute.


 
I was thinking the same thing, too funny.

Love watching them play.


----------

